# Bonefish artificial lures



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I had another thread on a bonefish spinning rod setup and got some great feedback. 

curious about what artificial lures you have had success with in south Florida. I want to catch some on artificial stuff then move to the long rod after I feel comfortable. No live bait for me.

I have seen people use 3x monster shrimp, skimmer jigs etc. I would like to tie my own bonefish jigs- any suggestions? 
Also, Thoughts about this -
https://egretbaits.ecwid.com/14-Vudu-Shrimp-Pink-2-inch-1-16-oz-2pk-p36078799

It has great action in the water and lays hook side up. I could also buy some shaky head jig heads and toss on a zman shrimp as well. 


Also- same question about permit on artificials,- what is the best?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most of us years ago used skimmer jigs exclusively for bones and permit (unless you were fishing deeper waters...). Here's a pic or two of the ones I make.








They weigh in at about 1/5oz. and I make them for anyone in any color or tail style - but won't ever be selling just the heads since they're very hard to get... 
The one production skimmer jig that I know of is still being made and available if you go to Capt Harry's in Miami - they're called the Phillips Wiggle Jig and are made by Gaines... 

Hope this helps. Anyone wanting a price list with color photos simply send an email request to [email protected] - You'll get the info you need by return mail... Thanks


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Capt. LeMay - Very nice jigs! Thanks for the information. 
Another resource with passion for the swimmer jigs is Buggsfishing.com. He produces great products out of Texas.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Capt, your experience and willingness to help is unmatched on this forum- thx!

I guess my question is more philosophically- is the reason those jig heads are successful with bonefish is because it ensures that the hook it pointed up when on the bottom? Alternatively, is it because of the way it falls/flutters?

on that end, how do you work those jigs. Pop pop pause? Or rather, do you gently reel in with no twitch in an effort to just scoot across the bottom, like I have done w bonefish flies?

I am interested in trying some new jig heads as they are so many out there these days that do just about anything. Those skimmer heads are tough to find!






lemaymiami said:


> Most of us years ago used skimmer jigs exclusively for bones and permit (unless you were fishing deeper waters...). Here's a pic or two of the ones I make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Bu


mpl1978 said:


> Capt, your experience and willingness to help is unmatched on this forum- thx!
> 
> I guess my question is more philosophically- is the reason those jig heads are successful with bonefish is because it ensures that the hook it pointed up when on the bottom? Alternatively, is it because of the way it falls/flutters?
> 
> ...


naked jigs from buggs mimic diamond jig/wiggle jig. Tie them up and go


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

mpl1978 said:


> Capt, your experience and willingness to help is unmatched on this forum- thx!
> 
> I guess my question is more philosophically- is the reason those jig heads are successful with bonefish is because it ensures that the hook it pointed up when on the bottom? Alternatively, is it because of the way it falls/flutters?
> 
> ...


Work the jig to imitate the way a shrimp or crab moves. Leave it still until you see that the fish has spotted it. Gently lift the rod tip and then lower it. Keep your rod tip high--keep the line out of the water as much as you can.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's how most I know fished them... for bonefish you're trying to lead them a bit after casting past them so that you can get a crossing presentation - right on the bottom (or as close as you can get without snagging over thick grass or similar bottom...) while twitching it along as slowly as possible. We usually tipped the skimmer with a tiny bit of shrimp as well - no bigger than the end of your little finger for a normal sized hand.... At times on relatively barren bottom simply maneuver the jig into position then let it sit until the bone approaches and twitch it a bit... If the fish sees it you'll either get an instant bite -or it will scream away in terror (some bonefish don't like surprises at all..). The deeper you find the fish the easier they are to feed... 

For permit you do things much differently... You're looking for fish coming your way or crossing in front of you - make the same leading cast you'd make for bones but don't let it sink... Instead keep it moving with rod tip high and watch the fish... If it comes after the jig, keep it moving until you know the fish wants it... then stop reeling, drop your rod tip and allow the skimmer to dive straight down to the bottom... Once it's there pick up any slack without moving the jig while watching your line as closely as possible. If you see the slightest twitch in your line - reel tight and strike if the fish has the jig and the permit will do the rest while you hang on and try not to make any mistakes... Permit are cool... at times they're spooky as a big bonefish - then at other times they'll behave like a starving jack crevalle... If you find them in a pod they'll compete with each other to be the first to grab what looks like a crab trying to get away... By the way when we fished live crabs for permit - what I've just described is exactly how we presented them... playing keep away for a moment then dropping the rod and allowing the lively crab to scoot down to the bottom (exactly the way any free-swimming crab does when it sees trouble coming...).

The skimmer style head is much more for allowing you to fish right on the bottom in really shallow water than anything else in my opinion. When we're fishing bones in deep water, or when fishing permit on a wreck - we don't use them at all... Years and years ago skimmers were also our go to lures fishing tailing redfish out in front of Flamingo as well... 

Hope this helps

Be a hero... take a kid fishing!


----------

